# All bran buds for cats??



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok hear me out, lol.

My moms friend said the other day that she read to add some all bran buds to wet cat food (not much at all, i think she said half a teaspoon a day?) that its supposed to help them not want to eat as often, or as much. Since she has a chubby cat also, shes giving this a try. Since its fibre it would help keep them more regular also which couldnt hurt i wouldnt think.

So, kitty gurus out there, would you do this? doesi t sound like a good idea??

She said you add some extra water and the all bran expands and you stir it to almost make sort of a gravy out of it.

I figured as long as its *safe*, it couldnt hurt to try. Its kinda hard to take a cat out for more walks to get more fit, lol...


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know whether or not it's safe. I have heard of pumpkin being used for satiety though. It is safe for them to eat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

_WHEAT BRAN, SUGAR, PSYLLIUM SEED HUSK, OAT FIBER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, SALT, BAKING SODA, CARAMEL COLOR, SODIUM ASCORBATE AND ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C), NIACINAMIDE, REDUCED IRON, ZINC OXIDE, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B6), RIBOFLAVIN (VITAMIN B2), FOLIC ACID, THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B1), VITAMIN A PALMITATE, VITAMIN B12, VITAMIN D, BHT (PRESERVATIVE), ANNATTO COLOR.

_No, "All Bran, Bran Buds" is not good for cats...see ingredients in blue above. If you want to increase a cat's fiber, give it straight psyllium, pumpkin, slippery elm etc. But do not feed it human cereal.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

not worried about fiber so much as keeping them feeling full for longer/eating less.

we dont have pumpkin available here year round either... at least nowhere ive ever seen, except in like, grocery store premade frozen pumpkin pies


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm no food expert, but I would think with those ingredients, they'll *gain* weight, not lose it.

If you want them to feel fuller, you could try to do what I do with Gigi, add water to the wet food and make it soupy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's the fiber that fills them up. The other ingredients in this cereal, namely the sugar and HFCS, will counteract the benefits of the fiber anyway. Wheat is also a high allergen that you really don't want to include a lot of in your cat's diet.

There are better sources of fiber and better ways to help a cat lose weight.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Claiken said:


> Its kinda hard to take a cat out for more walks to get more fit, lol...


No. What you do is play with a cat to get him/her more active.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I think all bran buds is something that will make cats fat? That's similar to what the cheap brand cat food companies try to stuff in their junks... Besides, it is incorrect that they will not want to eat as much. True that they may eat less per meal because they feel full. But they will feel hungry faster because there is not too much protein in the meal. So they end up begging more frequently. 

I agree with Renee. They need to play more to get excercised.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

my4kitties said:


> No. What you do is play with a cat to get him/her more active.


Problem with that comes in when kitties only watch the toy, while in turn you end up walking back and fourth fetching and trying again, while they just _watch_ you do it.

He will play. but not for long. quickly loses interest. catnip helps, but not really as far as activeness. just makes him lick/nuzzle the toy more, and kinda spazz out lol. if i throw it after cat nip, taht works a couple times, until taht wears off, then were back to the "waht is my human doing" type looks...


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Claiken said:


> not worried about fiber so much as keeping them feeling full for longer/eating less.
> 
> we dont have pumpkin available here year round either... at least nowhere ive ever seen, except in like, grocery store premade frozen pumpkin pies


I don't know of any grocery store that doesn't carry canned plain pumpkin, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding that.

It sounds like the meals themselves need to be examined more than what's being added to them. What does your kitty eat?



Claiken said:


> Problem with that comes in when kitties only watch the toy, while in turn you end up walking back and fourth fetching and trying again, while they just _watch_ you do it.
> 
> He will play. but not for long. quickly loses interest. catnip helps, but not really as far as activeness. just makes him lick/nuzzle the toy more, and kinda spazz out lol. if i throw it after cat nip, taht works a couple times, until taht wears off, then were back to the "waht is my human doing" type looks...


As long as the cat plays for a couple minutes a few times a day, that's fine. You have to find what your cat likes, and you also have to remember that as they lose weight, they will become more active. When cats are overweight, it's tiring to play, so that's probably what is causing the 'what is my human doing' behavior.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> _WHEAT BRAN, SUGAR, PSYLLIUM SEED HUSK, OAT FIBER, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, SALT, BAKING SODA, CARAMEL COLOR, SODIUM ASCORBATE AND ASCORBIC ACID (VITAMIN C), NIACINAMIDE, REDUCED IRON, ZINC OXIDE, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B6), RIBOFLAVIN (VITAMIN B2), FOLIC ACID, THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B1), VITAMIN A PALMITATE, VITAMIN B12, VITAMIN D, BHT (PRESERVATIVE), ANNATTO COLOR.
> 
> _No, "All Bran, Bran Buds" is not good for cats...see ingredients in blue above.


Oh dear. I wouldn't eat those as part of my _own_ regular diet, let alone feed them to my cats. 

The high fructose corn syrup should be a _major_ red flag right there. That's a very very refined sugar. HFCS contributes to obesity and diabetes in humans, and cats have an even harder time processing sugars than we do, so that is definitely not good for kitties. I agree with what everyone else has said, this is more likely to cause further weight gain (and even diabetes) than help reduce it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Metamucil doesn't make cat treats. I must patent this idea.


----------

